# Guppy fry :)



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

I know this isn't a big deal, but it's a first for me. 

I've got 5 female, and 3 male fancy guppies, purchased from Big Al's about 4 weeks ago, maybe 5. One of the females gave birth a week or 2 ago, but I'm letting them all free swim ( no breeder nets ) to act as natural food source/population control- I don't want to get overrun with guppies lol.

Anyway, one of my females gave birth last night/today. I didn't actually witness it, but she's lost a lot of girth since last night. As I was doing my Thursday W/C, I thought I'd keep a close eye out for fry- and there is at least 3 survivors


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, I've got some friends that want some guppies, so I bought a breeder box, and put one of my females that was ready to pop, in it. 
She was in there for for about 48 hours- which was a little longer than I had planned, but now I've got a bunch of fry 

Hard to see, and hard to count, but there's 20-35 fry in there.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats on the breeding success. Now you have your hands full raising them up.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah... it's a little different than letting them survive in the tank- there's lots of food for them in the tank, as they free swim. More predators though. 

My initial thought was to just let the strongest/luckiest survive in a FFA situation, but I know some people that want some. It would take a few months to get enough survivors to mature. Besides, I might be able to sell some off 

Thanks for the kind words/advice


----------

